# Kette kürzen



## vBulletin (16. April 2010)

hi leute, 

ich hab mir ne neue kette besorgt, 
undzwar die Shadow Interlock v2 und wie es sich anfangs gehört muss man sie erstmal kürzen.
Bis hierhin kein Problem gekürzt mit dem Kettennieter und fertig.
Dann wollt ich sie dranlegen und habe bemerkt das mein Hinterrad zu weit vorne war. Also habe ich das richtig positioniert und festgeschraubt.
Doch jetzt war die Kette um ein Teil zu kurz. 
Sodass ich mir ein ding von der ersatz kette drangebaut habe.
Allerdings ist der Bolzen jetzt schon ausgenutzt und wie man halt so sagt ist die Kette nur so stark wie sein schwächtes Glied.
Das Ding ist halt nicht fest und wackelt herum.

Doch es war ein Bolzen zusätzlich mit geliefert.
Ist der jetzt aus härterem material, sodass die Enden beim eindrücken nicht dünner werden, weil die sind ja extra breiter gemacht.
Also meine Frage ist: Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich den Ersatzbolzen drinne hab, der evt. aus einenm härterem Material ist als die anderen, oder ist das genau dasselbe, und das glied ist nicht fest.

Danke


----------



## Stirni (16. April 2010)

verstehe dieses "wackelt herum" grade nicht. immer wenn ich meine shadow niete,auch den gleichen bolzen mehrmals,ist alles fest.

ansonsten nimm doch ein glied oder 2 raus,und tu 2 von der ersatzkette/vom kettenrest rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vBulletin (16. April 2010)

"wackel herum" definition:
die plätchen haben halt mehr freiraum und bewegen sich nach rechts und links.
Bei den anderen Gliedern ist das fest und hat keinen freiraum um sich nach rechts oder links zu bewegen.

Shit, ich kriege den Bolzen nie ganz raus 
Habe schon alles versucht.


----------



## Stirni (16. April 2010)

zu kurzer nieter? 

das ist echt ein problem.musst wohl auf konventionelle weise mim dünnen nagel&hammer raushauen.oder was ähnlich dünnem.


----------



## Ghostrider29 (3. Mai 2010)

Stirni schrieb:


> zu kurzer nieter?
> 
> das ist echt ein problem.musst wohl auf konventionelle weise mim dünnen nagel&hammer raushauen.oder was ähnlich dünnem.


jo,würde ich auch machen,aber noch ne andere frage,wie bekommt ihr die bolzen eigentlich wieder hinein?? einfach mit einer zange festhalten und mit nem hammer draufhauen???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Mai 2010)

Du sollst den Bolzen doch nicht ganz rausdrÃ¼cken! Der muss in der anderen Seite minimal stecken bleiben, am besten so, dass Du die Kette etwas hin-und herbiegen musst, um sie auseinander zubekommen. Das erspart viel Ãrger am Ende. Dann drÃ¼ckst Du den Bolzen mit dem Nieter wieder von der anderen Seite rein.

-edit-
Mit Hammer/Nagel habe ich nie eine Kette nieten kÃ¶nnen. Als ich damals noch keinen Nieter hatte, habe ich es auch mal auf die Weise versucht. Kette auf eine Mutter gelegt, damit der Bolzen auch raus kann, dann mit Nagel/Sporn und Hammer versucht. Das einzige, was ich erreicht habe waren verbogene NÃ¤gel/stumpfe Sporne. Auch die Variante Mutter/Kette/Nagel/Schraubstock endet mit verbogenen NÃ¤geln.


----------

